
Elon Musk's most infamous venture, where only 1 character remains - elamje
http://x.com
======
drannex
The most interesting thing about the site, is that if you go to anything off
of it (example: x.com/helloworld or x.com/login) you will instead see "y" show
up instead of the "x" on the site.

~~~
elamje
Wow, it gets even better

------
baybal2
I wonder, what has happened to all his video game businesses?

